# events in the pacific northwest



## smokingnoregon (Nov 16, 2012)

does anyone know of any events (competitions) in the pacific northwest? i really enjoy doing them but i can't find any 2 day events.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2012)

Never hear of anything in our area either sorry man maybe something to think of and gettin some of your freinds and starting one


----------



## smoke happens (Nov 26, 2012)

Mike Johnson started a Washington smokers group witt the idea of maybe getting something together here in the NW. If nothing else we can meet up for a camping/smoking trip somewhere?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 30, 2012)

Every September I host a wood boat gathering at Paulina Lake in Central Oregon, maybe we could add a cook off too. Or there are several wood boat shows here in Oregon. One in Depoe Bay in April, and another in Toledo Oregon, both big events Adding to those would require talking to the heads of those shows though. Paulina lake does offer a lodge and cabins if people didn't want to camp...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131323/eight-whole-chickens-and-blow-torch-nachos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirtsailor2003/sets/72157631608972157/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirtsailor2003/sets/72157627629005813/


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 1, 2012)

I think I would be very interested in a comp or at least a fun weekend.  I know the Pacific NW BBQ Association has some events but they haven't posted the new schedule. Here is the site.  http://pnwba.com/

I lived in Redmond for a few years but didnt start to really smoking until I moved back to Astoria.  Now I wish I had some dry weather to do my damage. Currently it is coming down in buckets with a nice wind and the beast is having a hard time chugging along.  At the 6 hour mark the pork butts are coming in the house to finish in electric roasters.  It is just not fair....sniff.  

On another note.  I have been thinking about trying to set up a comp here at Fort Stevens maybe as a fundraiser for the Fort and have a 2 day full on comp. It has room because they do Civil War Re-enactments twice a year. 

Anything would be great.....

Anything


----------



## smokingnoregon (Dec 11, 2012)

mo, what are you cooking on? i live in sheridan, or and i can keep my bbq working at the temp i need to. a 2 day event would be cool. i have looked into the pnwba. i plan on doing some of their events in 2013. the ones that are close to me. 2 hour drive. i'm getting a pit built. hopefully the guy gets going on it. i use traegers now. really need a stick burner.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a MO BUILT stick burner. We built it in over the last couple years.  We can cook about 200-300# of meat at a time.  It is an old 500g propane tank on an old nasty boat trailer.  I am hoping to get into some comps this year.

Astoria only seems really far away from the Portland area or Newport.  I think it would be a kick to get us rustbuckets together...


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey all. I would be open to a joint gettogether at somepoint next summer.I like the idea of a North West Smoking Weekend.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 13, 2012)

agreed!


----------



## smokingnoregon (Dec 17, 2012)

i would be up for that. everyone bring their smoker(s) and do some bbqing. good idea.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd like to get together sometime somewhere. I'm not really into competition, but it would be fun to have an EBS (elbow bending session) and smoke a bunch of great food, see a bunch of different smoking equipment!!!


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 18, 2012)

I would like to pick a place for the gathering next summer. Over the next week I would love some insite on where and when. I think it should be a campground that has elec. so us Watt burners can do their stuff too. I think we would need to reserve a spot fairly soon before they fill up.I would also like a point of contact from the Oregon Group to p.m. about this as we wont be able to meet everyones requirements, but we should try to meet the majority I would think. LETS GET THIS DONE SOON!


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 18, 2012)

you know I think chinooks winds has one in the spring or summer


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 18, 2012)

@mike johnson- I will start looking online for ideas and see if we can find something central to all of us chain-smokers...


----------



## jetman (Dec 18, 2012)

How about we combine a friendly Smoke-in with Dirtsailor's Messabout (our wooden boat gathering & BSing weekend) at Paulina Lake, Oregon in September? No real competition except for bragging rights and we'll have a good crowd to share our creations with. Good chance my current or a new design wood burning pizza over will make an appearance there!

Jetman<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jetman*
> 
> we'll have a good crowd to share our creations with.


That's no joke!!!


----------



## jetman (Dec 18, 2012)

I should really say, there will be at last two meat smokers during our Paulina Lake messabout and all other "chain smokers" are welcome. Only fee is what you pay for a camp site, one note I don't think there are any electrical outlets for the electric smokers. Our boat club has no rules or fees and we're always happy to give boat rides to those who are boat less.

JetMan<<<


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 18, 2012)

That could be a little tough for me.













003.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Nov 12, 2012






Of course I always have my fallback Weber OTG.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 18, 2012)

I love to see the number of NW smokers there are.  Sometimes I kinda feel all alone trying to explain why I smoke everything and why I spend so much time tending the fire to make sure it is right.  It is good to know others around are close and understand the obsession. 

What kind of fire restrictions are there in September for Paulina? I seem to remember a 'hightened' fire watch that time of year.

That would be fun though.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2012)

Smokey Mo said:


> I love to see the number of NW smokers there are.  Sometimes I kinda feel all alone trying to explain why I smoke everything and why I spend so much time tending the fire to make sure it is right.  It is good to know others around are close and understand the obsession.
> 
> What kind of fire restrictions are there in September for Paulina? I seem to remember a 'hightened' fire watch that time of year.
> 
> That would be fun though.


The fire restrictions vary from year to year. In the campground they allow fires in the fire pits, and in enclosed cooking apparatus (bbq's, portable pizza ovens, smokers, etc!) all season.

Two years ago they told us we couldn't have fires!!! It wasn't because of the fire danger, it was because the camp host had gone home for the season. So we made friends with the management and I became the "Camp Host" for the week! My only responsibility was to report out of control fires. Thank goodness the pizza oven didn't explode! We always do this messabout later in September to take advantage of there being less people and the weather is still really nice. They don't take reservations, but we have never had a problem getting sites for everyone that shows up. this year will be the Fourth year.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131323/eight-whole-chickens-and-blow-torch-nachos


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2012)

I should mention I'm not opposed to meeting somewhere else earlier either. I'm just offering Paulina as an already planned event that anyone here on SMF is more than welcome to crash and smoke some good food and partake in a great boating adventure! For those less inclined to camp there is a resort with cabin rentals across the lake too. About a mile from camp along an easy trail or a short paddle there are natural hot springs to soak in!


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 19, 2012)

Where is Paulina Lake?


----------



## jetman (Dec 19, 2012)

GO4ABLISS said:


> Where is Paulina Lake?


It's just South of Bend OR,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paulina_Lake

The pictures do it no justice, it's much nicer!

Jetman<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2012)

Its in the Newberry National Monument, just a ways past Bend.

Speaking of Pictures, here's  Some from our last Messabouts:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirtsailor2003/sets/72157631608972157/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirtsailor2003/sets/72157627629005813/


----------

